# :: ECS Tuning :: NEW!! Power Seat Control Cover Sets!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Unique Audi power seat controls add a touch of class to any interior. Direct fit replacements. Just pop off the old ones with a small screwdriver, and snap the new ones in place.

Richer looking than stock monochromatic controls, these upgraded covers combine brushed aluminum with black accents to complement any interior color.

Complete kits include covers for both front seats.

Snap 'em up; snap 'em on.

Sweet Seat Controls

Fits:
Audi A5/S5 (2008-2012)
Audi A4/S4 (2009-2013)
Audi A7 (2011+)
Audi A6 (2012+)

*Click HERE to order or for more information. *


Let me know if you have any other questions. 

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Plenty in stock!! 

Jason


----------

